# So...the world ends Friday



## The Atomic Ass (Dec 19, 2012)

How's everybody planning on celebrating Saturday morning?

(any excuse for champagne is a good one)


----------



## ncfiala (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm going to sleep in and finally go see The Hobbit.

Anyone who buys into this nonsense has been watching far too much "History" Channel.


----------



## avenger (Dec 19, 2012)

we can only hope


----------



## Randy (Dec 19, 2012)

Is it supposed to be 12am Thursday night or 12am Friday night? Like, is at the beginning or the end of the 21st?


----------



## redstone (Dec 19, 2012)

Don't worry, the world can't end before I get my Skervesen.


----------



## Murdstone (Dec 19, 2012)

I think I was told the 21st is supposed to be the last day, so I'd assume it would be ending midnight into the 22nd. 

Personally I'm going to get obliterated not for the end of the world, but for the end of finals this semester.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Dec 19, 2012)

Raping and pillaging.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Dec 19, 2012)

The Mayans didnt see the Spanish coming. Why anyone thinks they could predict the end of the world is beyond me. I'll be drinking Ruination IPA whatever the weather.


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm selling all of my possesions and building a fort in the woods.

No girls allowed(don't want cuties).


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Dec 19, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> I'm selling all of my possesions and building a fort in the woods.
> 
> No girls allowed(don't want cuties).


So...erm...guys only then?

/me runs very far away


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 19, 2012)

Randy said:


> Is it supposed to be 12am Thursday night or 12am Friday night? Like, is at the beginning or the end of the 21st?



Also, have they taken time zones into account?

I don't think this apocalypse has been thought through.


----------



## Webmaestro (Dec 19, 2012)

The Grief Hole said:


> The Mayans didnt see the Spanish coming. Why anyone thinks they could predict the end of the world is beyond me. I'll be drinking Ruination IPA whatever the weather.



You're thinking of the Aztecs, but I got a chuckle out of this anyway. You've definitely got the right idea.

I don't buy into any of this apocalypse stuff either. People have predicted the end of the world so many times now, it's just... amusing. One of the drawbacks to having the most complex brains on the planet is that those brains sometimes worry about the most asenine shit.


----------



## Murdstone (Dec 19, 2012)

Actually I might try to get up to NY for the 21st for some crazy rooftop parties in Brooklyn. I'll guarantee people are going to go crazy.


----------



## vstealth (Dec 19, 2012)

Randy said:


> Is it supposed to be 12am Thursday night or 12am Friday night? Like, is at the beginning or the end of the 21st?


For it to make sense, I would imagine that it would be 12am Friday morning and would occur in UTC-6 (i think...), not UTC-5.


----------



## Basti (Dec 19, 2012)

Randy said:


> Is it supposed to be 12am Thursday night or 12am Friday night? Like, is at the beginning or the end of the 21st?



Also, whose time-zone?? 
edit: oh.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Dec 19, 2012)

Somebody, somewhere is going to go crazy on a batshit nuts scale and do something VERY stupid. 

Personally, I'm planning on having a bonfire and enjoying my time with friends, family and the kiddos. We were probably going to do that anyways, regardless of the Apocalypse.


----------



## Baco (Dec 19, 2012)

Chickenhawk said:


> Somebody, somewhere is going to go crazy on a batshit nuts scale and do something VERY stupid.



I fear that too, I hope I'm wrong on this


----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 19, 2012)

Wait, so is the world ending in China tomorrow? Because it's already the 20th over there. 

Fucking Mayans were so disrespectful to time zones. 

Also, is the world ending ten and a half hours earlier in India? 

What about London--they're five hours ahead of us. Hah, I'm totally going to laugh at all of our UK members getting Apocalypse'd before us, and the Aussie's going almost a full day ahead. Such losers!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Dec 19, 2012)

Baco said:


> I fear that too, I hope I'm wrong on this



It's gonna happen. It's happened every time the world has ended. I have a guy at work that honestly believes the world is going to end Friday. He's given most of his shit away (thankfully to coworkers, who will give it back on Monday ). He's depressed, doesn't see a reason to live anymore. He wouldn't accept his paycheck last week, asking 'whats the point?'

When Monday rolls around, and we all drag ass into work, he'll have a pile of shit to reclaim, and a couple paychecks to cash, we'll all joke about how we survived the end of the world, and start talking about the next apocalypse.

He's lucky, in that he's not a violent person. He's going to spend Friday and Saturday with his wife and kids (who are teenagers, and think he's lost his fucking mind). He won't go shoot anybody, or blow up a building.

But their are people who will. People that think since the world is going to end anyways (economic collapse, asteroids, WW3, whatever), they won't get in trouble. Or it'll be a suicide mission.


----------



## Darkened (Dec 19, 2012)

I think I will be... improvising.


----------



## skeels (Dec 19, 2012)

Chickenhawk said:


> He wouldn't accept his paycheck last week, asking 'whats the point?.



BUT HE'S STILL GOING TO WORK!?!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Dec 19, 2012)

skeels said:


> BUT HE'S STILL GOING TO WORK!?!



Pointless to look for logic in the actions of the insane 

Maybe he enjoys the routine? Might be his way of subconsciously telling himself everything will be alright.

Hell, I don't know.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 19, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> Wait, so is the world ending in China tomorrow? Because it's already the 20th over there.
> 
> Fucking Mayans were so disrespectful to time zones.
> 
> ...



You're forgetting us Australians and NZers, we'll survive the 21st long before you all suffer through it. 

Also, on top of predictions being utterly moronic, the Mayans believed they had to sacrifice people to the sun to go about their daily lives. Clearly a pack of genius psychics.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 19, 2012)

Don't laugh about the Y2K, it could still happen.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 19, 2012)

Surprised no one has posted these yet. They've been all over my Facebook timeline


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Dec 19, 2012)

I know these people who went massively into debt cause they thought that they weren't going to have to pay it back. Boy, they lived like kings for a while...oh boy are they in for a treat tomorrow.

Edit: I mean two days from now. Damn you exam period, messing up my concept of time


----------



## AscendingMatt (Dec 19, 2012)

i went to go get ammo the other day for the range and there were at least 60 people buying guns specifically ar15's. i think because they are prob going to make them illegal but who knows. people are funny


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2012)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Surprised no one has posted these yet. They've been all over my Facebook timeline


I've been doing them and receiving many lols 

Also played majoras mask alot today to prepare myself for the moon inevitably crashing into clock town...err Earth in two days.


----------



## skeels (Dec 19, 2012)

I personally blame all this apocalypse stuff on y2k.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm probably gonna get up and clean like every saturday. Maybe make a steak for the fuck of it.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't buy it but I feel like there's going to be a lot of people going fucking nuts on that day. I'd rather not go to work and cling to a baseball bat or something all day. Maybe I'll get together with some friends and get wasted and play video games.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 20, 2012)

The world better not end. I cannot die a virgin...

In all seriousness, I am just going to play my guitar, take my dog for a walk, buy and drink some Jack Daniel's and run some errands. Going to live life normally.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 20, 2012)

What I'll be doing in 21/12?

Blasting this album:


----------



## bigchocolateman (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm out in NYC visiting my sister. While I know the world is not going to end, I'm not leaving her apartment because I realize that there are some crazy people who really believe this and I am going to hide from them until the 22nd....


Then I will go out and laugh at them.


----------



## SP1N3SPL1TT3R (Dec 20, 2012)

ncfiala said:


> I'm going to sleep in and finally go see The Hobbit.
> 
> Anyone who buys into this nonsense has been watching far too much "History" Channel.



It is nonsense. At least the alien stuff is true.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 20, 2012)

I'll be waiting by the door all day to recieve my 2" wedge foam via our good ole buddies UPS.
For a change I don't have to worry about them throwing it around lol.
(honestly I've been very fortunate in not having any guitar/amp damage incidents)

I'm getting a dozen 2' x 2' squares and a half dozen (sorry metric lovers lol, read The Twelth Planet for the real reason of the twelve) 4' x 2' sections.
It won't be nearly enough to cover my room, but I think it will handle the areas that are the most reflective to the mics/myself.

Post point; foam is more important than appocolypse (hopefully)


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Dec 20, 2012)

im going to be tripping on mushrooms, if im gonna die im gonna die feeling fucking AWESOME


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 20, 2012)

SP1N3SPL1TT3R said:


> It is nonsense. At least the alien stuff is true.



I'm hoping this is sarcasm.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 20, 2012)

According to my calendar, the world isn't going to end until January 1st, 2013.









....going by "end of the calendar = end of the world" logic, at any rate.


----------



## Force (Dec 20, 2012)

It's currently 9.25pm on the east coast of Oz & nothing but a cloudy night & a nice cool breeze. If this alignment shit was true we'd be feeling the effects by now, all bogus.

Simply just the end of the Mayan calander & then it starts agai...................hang on, what was that..........fuck...........guys, something weird has started...........oh shit, aaaarrrrggghhh, were all gon....................


----------



## vstealth (Dec 20, 2012)

Force said:


> It's currently 9.25pm on the east coast of Oz & nothing but a cloudy night & a nice cool breeze. If this alignment shit was true we'd be feeling the effects by now, all bogus.



I dont know about that, I got attacked by a fair few more drop bears then normal on my way to work as I rode in my kangaroos pouch, lucky I had my boomerang with me and was able to keep them at bay.


----------



## Brill (Dec 20, 2012)

We should of died like 100 times, so this is just another load of bullshit..


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 20, 2012)

How does dumb shit that we KNOW isn't true get global attention?


----------



## Stealthtastic (Dec 20, 2012)

I hope that it ends up like y2k and everyone goes batshit crazy.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 20, 2012)

They conveniently came up with the 4 digit system like a week before the year ended.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 20, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> They conveniently came up with the 4 digit system like a week before the year ended.



?


----------



## Alex6534 (Dec 20, 2012)

Tomorrow is an awesome day for me: 

In the morning I'm doing fuck all and having a lie in to start my Xmas holidays
In the afternoon I'm going to a carvery with friends/family that I've not saw in too long.
In the evening my cousin is reopening his pub so gonna get obliterated there before (if) I am obliterated that evening


----------



## AxeHappy (Dec 20, 2012)

Friday is my last day of work before 2 weeks off for Christmas! 

I am seeing the Hobbit with a friend! Probably drinking at some point.


----------



## Force (Dec 20, 2012)

Sorry about last night, had a bad case of the runs, nasty stuff.

6.05 doomsday morning, still here


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 20, 2012)

Satan's a swell guy.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 20, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> ?


 
Y2K. They made all that fuss and then a week before it happened they were like "Yea we're just gonna switch to a 4 digit system. We're good."


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Dec 20, 2012)

Are the Australians still with us?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Dec 20, 2012)

This is from my town. Small town of 5000. The kind of community that takes care of itself, and actually gives a shit about their neighbors. Granted, I'm positive this kid had been singled out most of his life, and probably bullied, but he still went overboard.

There was a video he made showing the weapons he planned on using on Friday. He's taken it down, but not before people saw it. 



The Savannah Reporter > News


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 20, 2012)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Are the Australians still with us?


 


Attention all Planets of the Solar Federation 
We have assumed control


----------



## danger5oh (Dec 20, 2012)

Considering that I work in law enforcement, I'm not looking forward to work tomorrow. I really hope most of the general public can keep their sanity... at least until 1500 hours.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 20, 2012)

SSO...

If you're reading this, that means my message has gotten through. Good. That's a start.

As you may or may not already know, I live in South Korea. Since SK is fourteen hours ahead of the east coast of the US, I was looking forward to posting something on the 21st here while it's still the 20th there, to tell everyone just how stupid it was to even entertain the notion of anything happening when the clock struck midnight. It turns out I'm the stupid one, though. If only I knew then what I know now. Gods, if only I knew...

I didn't even bother to stay up until midnight, being as I was perfectly confident that nothing out of the ordinary was going to happen. I went to bed at the usual time of around ten thirty, so I could get a decent night's sleep before going in to work the next morning and dealing with little Korean kids all day. Doing so, I fear, was the last thing I'll have ever done as "usual." 

At around half-past midnight, I slowly lurched from dream to night, though I couldn't immediately determine why. It's not uncommon to wake up at odd hours of the night, since Korean apartments are tiny and a neighbor can't so much as loose a raucous belch without waking half the apartment block, so at first my brain dismissed it as nothing out of the ordinary. Lying there in bed, though, I noticed something wasn't quite.... right. There was a faint smell hanging in the air, and it wasn't the kimchi or garlic smells my olfactory receptors had months ago learned to ignore. No, it was something different this time. It smelled a bit like deviled eggs at the start, which made me more hungry than curious, but after ten minutes or so the smell had grown from weak to intense and couldn't possibly be eggs. If not eggs, though, what?

Sulfur.

It was sulfur. Why sulfur? This isn't my native country and even now, nearly a year after arriving, I still encounter things strange and new to me. I've learned not to panic at bizarre occurrences, and just waited it out to see if maybe the new apartment building being raised next to my own had struck a sewer line, or an upstairs neighbor was preparing some unfamiliar Korean treat that I'd be just as in a hurry to avoid as most other unfamiliar Korean treats I'd come across thus far. Yes, I'd decided, I'd just wait it out. Try to get some more sleep, perhaps.

It was then I noticed another oddity. The light coming in through my window seemed... strange. That there was light coming in wasn't strange. I was used to that, since I live in a decent sized city. It's winter now, too, so the artificial lights reflecting into my windows is intensified by the layer of white snow blanketing my neighborhood, so the soft light had recently become a dull glare. That, however, I had grown used to, and this was different. This wasn't the usual yellowish hue that my eyes have learned to tune out. It was _red_. 

I rose from bed to have a look out the window to see what was causing the strange red glow, and at first saw nothing else out of the ordinary. There were no fires. The construction crew was using the same white floodlights they always used. The light was still red, though, there was no mistaking it. I went to my street-facing window next, to see if perhaps there was a hint on the roads two stories beneath my apartment. There was no sign of what was changing the color of the night, but there _was_ something else out of the ordinary: People. _Alot_ of them.

My apartment is next to a small University, so I was no stranger to seeing or hearing small packs of students walking by, drunk on soju and returning to their dorms to sleep it off. This time, though, it wasn't just small packs. There were _dozens_ of people walking the streets, and not just students. There _were_ students, sure, but there were also adults, eldery people, and even children rambling the streets, still wearing their Doraemon footie pajamas. I noticed that among them was my neighbor, a tall, lanky American who taught English at the University. Curious to discover what was amiss, I decided to go out and ask him.

I slipped on my sneakers sans socks and put on my jacket, and headed down the twisting stairway to the front of my apartment. The familiar "dee dee DEE" of the front door's electronic lock bid me farewell as I opened the door to leave, keeping an eye out for my neighbor. Being as he's at least six foot six, spotting him in a crowd of Koreans was as easy as spotting a Schecter fretboard in a pile of blank ebony.

"Aaron," I shouted not altogether too loudly, "what the shit is going on."

He didn't reply. He didn't even _respond.

_"Hey," I yelled, louder this time, "AARON!"

Again nothing. I thought maybe he was listening to music on earbuds or something, so I walked over and tapped him on the shoulder. He twitched slightly at my touch, but didn't immediately respond. "Aaron?" I half whispered, starting to get a little freaked out. I felt slightly better as he slowly turned his head to look at me, but something was different. His head turned to see me, but his torso didn't follow. Before it had time to register that that's not how necks are supposed to work when you aren't an owl, his fist flew at me, catching me full in the chest and sending me reeling.

At this point I noticed that Aaron's head wasn't the only one that had owl-turned to stare in my direction. By then, everyone on the street had turned towards me, some of them even slowly beginning to shuffle towards me. "Yeah, _fuck_ this," I mumbled to myself and noone, and stood up, having it in mind to get back to the imagined safety of my apartment. Between me and the entrance to my apartment building stood all six feet and six inches of Aaron, and by now more than just his head was facing me. I can't say what made me think I could get past him, but my first reaction was to try to hobble-sprint around him. No dice. Another arcing strike from his fist, and I was again parked on my ass in the middle of the street, a crowd of moaning asians slowly closing in around me.

Looking frantically around me for anything that might help, the only thing within arm's length was one of the small plastic buckets full of water and biodegradable waste Koreans put their kitchen scraps in before setting them outside for the trash collectors. Knowing beggars can't be choosers, I picked it up and hurled it at the neighbor towering over me. In a rare bit of luck, it caught him full in the face, sending him staggering backwards, momentarily dazed and with an eyeful of rancid water and kimchi slime. Eyeing what was probably my only opportunity to get inside, I sprung to my feet and somehow managed to worm my way past his blindly flailing haymakers and get into my building.

Stopping only to flip the switch on the electronic lock to "manual," I bounded up the stairs towards my apartment, taking two or three steps at a time. Three failed rushed attempts to enter my apartment's passcode later, I was back in my room. At that point I began to notice the sounds that had awakened in the city around me: The sound of glass and steel coming together as cars crashed; the wails of man melting with the screeching of cats and the baying of hounds; the boopBEEPboop-BEEPboopBEEP of someone calling me on Skype...

Skype? Ah, right. I had left my computer on when I went to bed to let Steam finish downloading a recent purchase (curse them and their Holiday Sales Events), but had forgotten to log out of Skype. I walked over to my desk in a daze, and saw that it was my mother calling. Almost by instinct alone I reached for my mouse and clicked to answer the call, and after a few short seconds my mother's face appeared on screen, looking the same as ever, showing no signs of being aware of what was going on. 

Maybe it was just my city? Just Korea? Had it not spread any further yet? I could only hope. Seeing the troubled look on my face, my mother asked me what was the matter. Slowly, almost breathlessly, I recounted the events of the night. The smell that woke me. The strange red night. The harrowing violent altercation with my neighbor. However, my mother seemed less concerned that something was horrifyingly amiss here in Cheongju, and more angry with me for fighting with my neighbors, for which she scolded me severely. I got in one little fight and my mom got scared, and said "You're moving with your auntie and uncle in Bel-Air." I whistled for a cab and when it came near, the license plate said "fresh" and had a dice in the mirror. If anything, I could say that this cab was rare. But I thought "nah, forget it, yo homes to Bel-Air!" I pulled up to a house about seven or eight, and I yelled to the cabby "Yo, homes smell you later!" Looked at my kingdom, I was finally there, to sit on my throne as the prince of Bel-Air.


----------



## Nile (Dec 20, 2012)

You are a goddamn genius.^


----------



## Dooky (Dec 20, 2012)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Are the Australians still with us?



Can't talk now. Fighting off zombies!


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 20, 2012)

Shit, gamechanger guys. 
Free Wood Post


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2012)

Still here for now...so far so good


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 21, 2012)

All the warnings were correct, we've been hearing alien transmissions from the sky all afternoon, I guess what they're saying is they need to destroy the planet for a bypass? 
There must be some translation error, but never the less, it seems we've just got to remember is to stay calm, and _don't panic._


----------



## MontaraMike (Dec 21, 2012)

I am Getting baked and playing my 7 string until the end comes.


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 21, 2012)

It's here....


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 21, 2012)

Yep, still alive. 

*can hear the forums groans of disappointment*


----------



## Jakke (Dec 21, 2012)

Well, all I can say is that me and a couple of friends have gone to the Winchester to have a pint, and wait for it all to blow over.


It's raining blood right now, and the fireballs accompanying it are just so tasteful against the red sky.


----------



## redstone (Dec 21, 2012)

Prydogga said:


> All the warnings were correct, we've been hearing alien transmissions from the sky all afternoon, I guess what they're saying is they need to destroy the planet for a bypass?
> There must be some translation error, but never the less, it seems we've just got to remember is to stay calm, and _don't panic._



And.... don't forget your towel.


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 21, 2012)

See more on Know Your Meme


----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 21, 2012)

[banana]A moment of silence for our fallen SSO comrades in EU, AU, SK, and any other area I'm forgetting because they went and made their clocks faster and thus faced the apocalypse first. You'll be forgotten soon.

Banana[/banana]


----------



## Sang-Drax (Dec 21, 2012)

Happy doomsday everyone!


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Dec 21, 2012)

Guize. Guize I died. Don't worry, there's WiFi in Hell so it's not all bad.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 21, 2012)

Yep, I'm dead now and being sodomized by demons. Not a bad day at all, wouldn't you say?

So how was death for the rest of you? Slow and agonizing, or quick and painless?


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 21, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> Yep, I'm dead now and being sodomized by demons. Not a bad day at all, wouldn't you say?
> 
> So how was death for the rest of you? Slow and agonizing, or quick and painless?



I roll with Cthulhu, so I can't be harmed.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 21, 2012)

Yep, I had to have died because I was actually invited to a christmas party tonight.


----------



## Manurack (Dec 21, 2012)

This pic describes this day pretty well


----------



## Atomshipped (Dec 21, 2012)

World certainly hasn't ended so far... Beautifully strange morning though. Extremely yellow/glowing light, two huge rainbows (yes, a double rainbow), and the sun looked like it rose from a slightly different angle. Every morning should be like that (minus the wind).


----------



## kung_fu (Dec 21, 2012)

Don't tell Rebecca Black. She seemed to be looking forward to it.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 22, 2012)

The world goes on. So enjoy some Arch Enemy:


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Dec 23, 2012)

vstealth said:


> I dont know about that, I got attacked by a fair few more drop bears then normal on my way to work as I rode in my kangaroos pouch, lucky I had my boomerang with me and was able to keep them at bay.


How many KM to the kilo of grains does your 'roo get?


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Dec 23, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> How does dumb shit that we KNOW isn't true get global attention?


We like living in fear of our impending doom?


----------

